# Hello from Northern Maine!



## Horeblodge#93mason (Dec 18, 2019)

Just introducing myself to all of you! I'm 29 years old, have been a Mason for about 2 years now. I sat as Junior Warden this past year, and just got installed as Senior  Warden of Horeb Lodge. Also on the building fraternity,  Finance committee,  and joined Anah Shrine this past June and am a life member of Northern Penobscot Shrine club. Glad to be here!


----------



## Matt L (Dec 19, 2019)

Welcome from West Tennessee Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2019)

Horeblodge#93mason said:


> Just introducing myself to all of you! I'm 29 years old, have been a Mason for about 2 years now. I sat as Junior Warden this past year, and just got installed as Senior  Warden of Horeb Lodge. Also on the building fraternity,  Finance committee,  and joined Anah Shrine this past June and am a life member of Northern Penobscot Shrine club. Glad to be here!


Greetings and welcome


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2020)

Greetings and welcome Brother !


----------

